# Fish tacos



## Nickolai M Miotto (Jan 8, 2019)

Whats everyone's best recipe for fish tacos?

Sent from my SM-N981U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

1) Never use Tilapia. They are 5hit-eating fish. 
2) I like mine prepared with a Mole' sauce, and built in a small corn tortilla, topped with wilted cabbage (shred some cabbage, and squeeze lime juice on it, then toss it to wilt it a bit), cilantro, onions, and hot salsa. 
3) (for me) don't use Mahi-Mahi. It tastes great, but an hour after I eat it, there is an amazing evacuation event that occurs. No pain. No feeling of being unwell. I just shed 5# of human waste in a matter of minutes. I have no idea why, but have tested it fairly extensively. Not worth it for me to use Mahi. :lol:

Do a google search, and read some recipes, and try whatever sounds best to you. Blackened Fish Tacos can be pretty great.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Nickolai M Miotto said:


> Whats everyone's best recipe for fish tacos?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Maybe ask your question here under fish recipes...
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/cooking-and-brewing.35/


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Grouper...my wife won't give up her recipes but she found it in Apalachicola Florida. It's really all about the fish anyway.

Oh, fresh gills are good too...


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

We have made them with walleye and salmon. They're good both ways. I have always deep fried the fish using Drakes or whatever dry deep fry coating you usually use, but with a pack of taco seasoning mixed in. Then flake the fish up by hand when you put it in the taco shell.

The most important part is the cream sauce, called "crema". It's a mix of mayo, sour cream, garlic powder, hot sauce and lime juice.

Excluding bait and fish stix for the kids, I have pretty much never bought fish so I cannot confirm or deny previous comments about mahi mahi. Tilapia are poo eating carp though. Just a fancy, made up, exotic-sounding name that is more appealing than carp. They farm tilapia downstream of catfish ponds so they don't need to feed them as much.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Use whatever type of fish you want, this what I build the tacos with

soft taco shells
Cabbage, red/white mix if you want
Salsa, peach mango is good, pineapple as well, medium
Cilantro
Lime
The special sauce....mahrzetti’s cole slaw dressing

Spread some sauce on 1/2 of one side taco shell, cabbage, fish, salsa, cilantro and a squeeze of lime juice. Add cheese if you want but I don’t like fish n cheese.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> 1) Never use Tilapia. They are 5hit-eating fish.
> 
> 
> This is good advice.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

6Speed said:


> Grouper...my wife won't give up her recipes but she found it in Apalachicola Florida. It's really all about the fish anyway.
> 
> Oh, fresh gills are good too...


Hogfish, Sunset grille at 7 mile bridge, Marathon Florida. Grilled with mango salsa. Made hard shell, soft shell and wrap.
Nothing better than the Keys.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Gordon Casey said:


> Hogfish, Sunset grille at 7 mile bridge, Marathon Florida. Grilled with mango salsa. Made hard shell, soft shell and wrap.
> Nothing better than the Keys.


I'm currently 2 miles from there and will be for the next 12 days, I'll make sure to try their tacos.


----------



## Fiskr Hundr (Apr 7, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> 1) Never use Tilapia. They are 5hit-eating fish.
> 2) I like mine prepared with a Mole' sauce, and built in a small corn tortilla, topped with wilted cabbage (shred some cabbage, and squeeze lime juice on it, then toss it to wilt it a bit), cilantro, onions, and hot salsa.
> 3) (for me) don't use Mahi-Mahi. It tastes great, but an hour after I eat it, there is an amazing evacuation event that occurs. No pain. No feeling of being unwell. I just shed 5# of human waste in a matter of minutes. I have no idea why, but have tested it fairly extensively. Not worth it for me to use Mahi. :lol:
> 
> Do a google search, and read some recipes, and try whatever sounds best to you. Blackened Fish Tacos can be pretty great.


Note to self. Eat Mahi fish tacos before my next colonoscopy.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Best response it DO NOT use tilapia. They are literally the fish they put in the filter pond at the fish farm. They live in crap. It shocks me how many people buy it and love it. 

Fish tacos are fantastic. Slaw recipe is key. Wish I had a go to one.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

anagranite said:


> I'm currently 2 miles from there and will be for the next 12 days, I'll make sure to try their tacos.


You lucky dog. Our condo is walking distance from the Sunset. The best eat/drink facility in the area. Before covid a rocking bar, nice ladies in the pool and all their food offerings are excellent. Our condo has not been open since the hurricane years ago. Repair issues are tied up in court. Walked the 7 mile every morning to Pigeon Key, watching shark and tarpon.
Not going again this year. Bummer. Where are you staying at?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Snapper tacos. The only kind...
Sauteed seasoned snapper strips, with peppers and onions, on fresh cooked tortillas, topped with shredded. cabbage lettuce cilantro avocado mixture. Add home made salsa, cheese and chili cheese Fritos for some crunchy texture and life is good. 
Can be done with about any fish except tilapia, as mentioned.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Gordon Casey said:


> Hogfish, Sunset grille at 7 mile bridge, Marathon Florida. Grilled with mango salsa. Made hard shell, soft shell and wrap.
> Nothing better than the Keys.


Nah, my last trip before Covid was right there and yes I've eaten at that restaurant many times. Hogfish is OK for restaurant chow.

I like the parts of Florida that are way off the beaten path where the snow birds don't go...yes, the Keys are cool for sure, especially Marathon, but not necessarily the "best"!


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Deepfry bluegill in Red or Cajun fry mix
Cover in fresh made pico de gallo
Dollop of guacamole 
Southwest blend of cheese
Chipotle mayo
Top with sour cream
Fry that 8" shell in light oil until crispy

Could eat it every day


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

As far as Great Lakes fish are concerned, for tacos I would use Bluegills or pike for burritos.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Gordon Casey said:


> You lucky dog. Our condo is walking distance from the Sunset. The best eat/drink facility in the area. Before covid a rocking bar, nice ladies in the pool and all their food offerings are excellent. Our condo has not been open since the hurricane years ago. Repair issues are tied up in court. Walked the 7 mile every morning to Pigeon Key, watching shark and tarpon.
> Not going again this year. Bummer. Where are you staying at?


Rented house across from the airport. 75th street


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

anagranite said:


> Rented house across from the airport. 75th street


We rent a waterfront house on the south side of the airport off of Aviation Blvd. It's a nice Key to visit and away from most of the crowds. The fishings good too...


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Awesome Thread! Love me some fish tacos! My wife is originally from MX so in our household, Tacos are a legit staple.

Rule #1: Always Corn Tortillas! (Flour tortillas are forbidden....)

Snapper is my favorite choice for tacos - I prefer them Blackened, Fresh corn tortillas pan seared, Homemade Slaw with slight Mayo and Greek Yogurt and White Vinegar and Pepper (toss it and let it sit for a bit to wilt, crumbled Queso Fresco and topped with a Medium or Hot Salsa Verde (My choice is La Costena)

Sometimes I mix it up and make a Mango based guacamole instead of the slaw - usually if i'm in Florida and get the ingredients fresh - below was some Spanish Mackerel Cerviche with the Mango Guac and Blackened Mackerel Tacos (Mack would not be my favorite choice, but we froze the snapper since Mack doesn't freeze well)...


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a book I bought somewhere I don't remember how many years ago.

I'm not all that bold when it comes to cooking, so some of the recipes in it are too far out there for me.

This fish taco recipe is by far my favorite. I usually only make it when we are going to have company, and it always goes over well!

Hopefully you can read it...Enjoy!
















The recipe calls for walleye. I use walleye, perch, or blugill...they are all delicious!


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

Great thread. I've never wilted cabbage with lime juice. Lots of good recipes.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Want to try a great addition to any breading for a flavor twist? I use Louisiana breading in the blue bag and I add two pouches of taco seasoning, frying tones it down some and it is a nice change up from just standard breading.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

These are my go to for a different breading


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Tacos tonight, yummy!


----------



## bignuge (Mar 15, 2009)

Here’s a slaw recipe that I love 

3 cups shredded cabbage/carrot mix from the store 
About 3/4 cup Dukes Mayonnaise 
1 tablespoon sugar 
Splash of milk 
Couple wedges of fresh squeezed lime juice 
Stir everything together well and let sit in fridge 15 minutes and stir again before eating


----------



## Slanger (Jan 15, 2021)

Don’t be afraid to try any of the fresh water game fish that you enjoy. I’ve made them with Sunfish, Crappies, Walleye strips and Perch - fried with a dry mix - they are all great! Top with cheese, cabbage and any sauce you like - lots of great ideas on the internet for these. Cold cerveza or two is suggested!


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Want to try a great addition to any breading for a flavor twist? I use Louisiana breading in the blue bag and I add two pouches of taco seasoning, frying tones it down some and it is a nice change up from just standard breading.


Trying soon

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

*La Banderita Carb Counter Carb Lean Tortillas*

These new low carb tortillas are really good. Give them a try not for low carb but because they really rap the stuff that counts inside into a good helping.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Literally more of a staple in my house than any other starch..









Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Side note..you can also spray those w Olive oil spray lightly and bake in oven 350deg for about 10 mins (watch and flip)...boom...tostados!! 80% less fat than the fried ones and taste the same..(or break them in fourths to make tortilla chips)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Slanger (Jan 15, 2021)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> These are my go to for a different breading


I don’t know if you can purchase “Andy’s” fish breading in Michigan; Fleet Farm stores carry it in Minnesota, and it is very good. There are two varieties, and it is great when you are frying a large batch of fish as it doesn’t mess up your oil as flour based mixes do. Give it a try, both varieties are good.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Slanger said:


> I don’t know if you can purchase “Andy’s” fish breading in Michigan; Fleet Farm stores carry it in Minnesota, and it is very good. There are two varieties, and it is great when you are frying a large batch of fish as it doesn’t mess up your oil as flour based mixes do. Give it a try, both varieties are good.


Yes, we have it here and I use it every once in a while. I prefer Andy’s red.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I make em with Cisco quite often


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Bruce William said:


> *La Banderita Carb Counter Carb Lean Tortillas*
> 
> These new low carb tortillas are really good. Give them a try not for low carb but because they really rap the stuff that counts inside into a good helping.


I am on a low carb. diet and those carb lean tortillas are wonderful. Cant tell the difference between regular and low carb. Only 4 net carbs per piece. Aunt Millies also makes a low carb bread, only 3 carbs per slice.


----------



## Slanger (Jan 15, 2021)

This thread has been awesome! The different ideas, recipes, and pictures have not only made me hungry, but motivated to try some new approaches to our fish tacos!


----------



## 3BMF’s (Apr 2, 2010)

This absolutely my favorite lately and I use Fried walleye instead of shrimp but them are great also
I also fry the corn shells instead of the flour


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Man, I look forward to sitting down at Bakersfield's for some great Fish and Shrimp Tacos, and a shot of good tequila, again. 

"Another round of everything."



Bakersfield ~ Tacos. Tequila. Whiskey.


----------



## catfish48023 (Apr 7, 2001)

Chipotle mayo dat be da key


----------



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

Below is my favorite way to eat fresh Bluegill, enjoy!

Bodacious Bluegill Taco's

Ingredients: Fresh Seasoned "I like this Baja fish taco seasoning I get at Meijer" Pan Fried Bluegill Filets, Slaw, Jalapeno, Cilantro, Lime & Roasted Pineapple


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Fry your fee-lays, get a bottle of Bang Bang Sauce from your grocery store and dip those mofos in it.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Minner said:


> Below is my favorite way to eat fresh Bluegill, enjoy!
> 
> Bodacious Bluegill Taco's
> 
> ...



Me and you could be friends.


----------



## eyedhitit (Oct 27, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> As far as Great Lakes fish are concerned, for tacos I would use Bluegills or pike for burritos.


i
i
I wish my wife liked fish tacos, i love them. she'll eat them fried but put the in a shell and all of a sudden....gross! wierd gal. Pike are my absolute favorite taco fish


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

eyedhitit said:


> but put the in a shell and all of a sudden....gross!



I've never used a hard shell myself with fish.

I'd stick with soft corn tortillas or soft flour for fish but personally, I prefer burritos. 

last week I made walleye burritos with avocado and smoked cheese and a bunch of other typical ingredients. 

Good stuff.

Looking forward to using bluegills this year too.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

The Canadian way EH! 

Fish of you liking ( walleye, perch...etc) 
Fry in.......rocky Maddson's fish crisp cajun ....it's Canadian Eh! 
Shredded lettuce
Home made fish sauce ( 1/4 cup mayo or miracle whip, 1/4cup sour cream, tsp garlic powder, splash of lime or lemon juice , 1/4 cup finely chopped dill and S&P to taste.) 
Shredded cheese. Of your liking
Drizzle Ole Elpaso taco sauce. 
Hard or soft taco shells

Might make some tonight!!!! Easy , peezy!


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I love these and have for years, baked, grilled, or fried!
My take on these are super simple, the less I have to prepare the better.
I always use corn tortillas, I love the flavor and texture over flour tortillas. 
whatever fish I/you have works, then I top with package shredded cabbage and a little cilantro mixed in, Taco Bell Baja sauce store bought, and a squeeze of fresh lime.
Now if I have time I’ll make a fresh sauce instead of the Bell’s swill. 
equal parts Mayo and sour cream, cilantro to taste,lime juice, and hot sauce until you say uncle, it’s better than it sounds.


----------

